# Behringer ep2500 and Pioneer VSX 01



## chwiej (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi everyone! I'm new here and need help.I've got Pioneer Elite vsx 01 driving my main speakers and surrounds and decided to built my own sub.I already bought 2 18" ED 190v.2 D4 speakers and waiting for behringer ep 2500 amp to show up (hopefully I can get this project done before Christmas).A friend of mine is a carpenter and will build 2 sealed boxes for me.My main concern is if this amp will work with my receiver and how to hook it up.I plan to run it bridged into 4 ohm to power 2 sealed 18 inch subs.Any help greatly appriciated(I'm not even familiar with my elite VSX yet since I own it only for a couple of days now).Is anybody here running the same or similar setup?


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Welcome to the shack Chwiej!!

Actually you shouldn't have any concern about hook up. You'll need an RCA to 1/4" phone jack cable from the receiver to the amp. That's all.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I am running my 2500 useing my Elite and found that I needed more voltage going into the amp. I wasn't getting the power I thought I should and found I needed to put an Art cleanbox or rolls mb15 in between the reciever and amp. It was a night and day difference so if you run into the same problem check it out. http://www.8thstreet.com/product.asp?ProductCode=22049&Category=Accessories http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=Cn0n42LxPSe6bG5ertgeUvr2qBt3at3614fPqCY2Ru_MoCAAQAygDUL28yq38_____wFgyZaEiYSk7A-gAYzItP8DyAEBqgQfT9BkJs0LIHIWxi9MJuJXLu7oaTgdH1OwVKfEgPfcxg&sig=AGiWqtyXXnkCFGz8skL6iIbtPAShykDtzw&q=http://www.bhphotovideo.com/search/ss%3DRolls%2520Mb-15%26ci%3D1%26BI%3D1601%26kw%3D%5BRolls%2520Mb-15%5D%26kwid%3DExternal_Search_N-R.Rolls_Mb-15


----------



## chwiej (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for advice.I assume that either one will work,but which one you reccomend?How do I connect this Thing?Also,do you think that I may need some kind of EQ for sealed boxes?Boxes are 23" cubes,approximately 4.5 cu.ft each.Do I need to stuff them inside with poly or just leave it empty?I just want to get tight hard hitting bass with a lot of output and decent low extension.System will be used for about 50/50 HT and music.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

chwiej said:


> Thanks for advice.I assume that either one will work,but which one you reccomend?How do I connect this Thing?Also,do you think that I may need some kind of EQ for sealed boxes?Boxes are 23" cubes,approximately 4.5 cu.ft each.Do I need to stuff them inside with poly or just leave it empty?I just want to get tight hard hitting bass with a lot of output and decent low extension.System will be used for about 50/50 HT and music.


Yes either one will work they do the same job. To connect the unit from your reciever to your 2500 you will run a standard RCA or subwoofer cable from your sub out or lfe out on the back of your reciever to a Y splitter and then into the left and right inputs of the unit marked -10db in and then 2 xlr female to male cables to the output marked +4db out. On the Art cleanbox this is channel one and on the Rolls it is channel two. Then connect the xlr cables to your amp. I also run two sealed subs and I believe that EQ is a must in order to get proper room intergration and sound. I use the Velodyne sms-1 but many here use Rew and Bfd found here..http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/ And here...http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/bfd-forum/ Also I would stuff them with Polyfill or insulation. I hope this helped and let us know how things work out. :T


----------

